

Facebook, All Down Hill From Here - kirbman89
http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2011/02/01/facebook-losing-focus/
When people start to realize what a cluttered mess FB is, they will do as I did and deactivate their accounts.  I became sick of the obvious frustration of navigating through privacy settings; which are always a moving target.  My life is much simpler and more personal without putting it online for all of my FB "friends" to view.  I'd rather go with a smaller, invite only solution that doesn't have a public side.
======
nika
Of course, I thought that way in 2007, and at the same time thought twitter
was pretty absurd and a product of the silicon valley echo chamber and could
not see why any mainstream people would use it.

But this time, I'm really sure!

Seriously, I think that if anything, these kinds of articles are contra-
indicators. When they say "facebook is king of the world" it is time to short,
when they say "facebook is over" well, it might be a time to buy.

